# Venomous Experience Day



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Over the past week I have posted over 100 photos showing some of the venomous snakes I am lucky enough to work with and keep and I think most of you quite liked them... well, now you have the chance to get up close and personal with these incredible animals too!

Please click the following link and read the "Venomous experience day" page for full details of what the day contains:
http://www.concretejunglepets.co.uk/page.php?name=services

As a one off special treat I am giving this entire days experience completely free to 2 people.
If you would like to try and win this memorable day it's very simple, just send me a PM and your name goes into the hat for a chance to win. One winner will be selected at random AND they can bring a friend, again at no cost at all. This is a very special one of a kind experience so if you'd like to get close to hundreds of species of venomous snake and invertebrate whilst learning about their care, venoms and much more then please do enter.

I will leave this open for 2 weeks from today to give the less regular users a fair chance to see the thread and enter then the winner will be announced. Competition is open to all over 18s just please make sure getting to Ramsgate, Kent is not an issue before entering. 
Again, please do make sure you read the above link so you can see just what's on offer, it'd be a shame for anyone to miss out and finally, good luck!

Any questions or comments welcomed 

Pete


----------



## judy (Feb 12, 2009)

Great competion!!!!!
My entry has been sent!!!


----------



## DrChino (Aug 23, 2010)

Sounds amazing! Something I'd love to do.


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

looks great!!! my entry in:2thumb:


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

can i have pickled onion and egg with my fish and chips?


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

penfold said:


> can i have pickled onion and egg with my fish and chips?


Terry you can have pickled onion monster munch if you're lucky


----------



## immunetek (Mar 13, 2008)

I hope your public liability insurance covers you for when someone panics with a hot snake close to them and no expreience


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

immunetek said:


> I hope your public liability insurance covers you for when someone panics with a hot snake close to them and no expreience


Have faith. Peter is well respected with plenty of experience. I am sure he is more than capable of keeping control.
This is a very generous prize and I am disappointed that more people haven't responded and announced it on the forum. I just hope that Mintram doesn't win it.


----------



## DrChino (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah I'm suprised more people aren't responding but I guess that increases my chances of winning if no ones reading this!! I would absolutely love to do this, if I had the money I'd pay to do it rather than wait for the competition results!


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

immunetek said:


> I hope your public liability insurance covers you for when someone panics with a hot snake close to them and no expreience


 In all due respect I can only presume you have not read the page or are you needlessly trying to taint this experience because rest assured this day takes place in a professional scientific company where health and safety are not only paramount but are kept to the absolute highest of standards. It goes without saying that all essential insurance is in place.
The day starts with a thorough safety briefing and as clearly stated on the website everyone only works within their safety area and this is strictly monitored by us. No one handles anything that would be unsafe for them and no one handles anything they do not want to.
I see that you are very new to venomous snake keeping, a fantastic rewarding hobby that many people never have the chance to experience. The venomous experience day we offer gives beginners as well as more experienced enthusiasts the chance to get up close and personal with one of the largest collections of venomous snakes in the UK. As anyone that has visited our premises will undoubtedly vouch for, it is a fantastic, enjoyable, educational and one off experience.
I hope this answer clears up any doubts that sparked your previous comment.

Pete


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

This is an amazing chance for someone, I've put my name down and I'd recommend any herper does the same. Chances like this do not come around very often and even if you have to pay full price to do this, it would be well worth it.

Would you accept a bribe of donuts peter? In fact I'd probably even offer my first born up...(you might have to wait a good few years yet though):Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## emasmad (May 30, 2009)

looks a fantastic day, will be good, hots are my favourite and always been interested in them, love meeting all different dwa species!


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Pete's place is great, I recommend anyone who is interested in venomous to go. One of his many cool crtitters..










Stop trying to piss on the bonfire immunetek you misserable sod. If you genuinely concerned you would have PM'd your worries.


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Fantastic offer, i have entered - just wish this thread would stop being bumped up so i have a better chance.

This is definitely on my birthday list :no1:


----------



## emasmad (May 30, 2009)

Tell you what i will win and tell you about it lol (if only) would be one hell of an experience and my fav so has to be the eyelash viper one of my very best and a definate get in a few years when kids grow up a bit more!


----------



## immunetek (Mar 13, 2008)

My apologies for my comment, it was ill advised


----------



## Lovin (Sep 14, 2010)

Id really love to do something like this. Do you have to go on a specific day or date or can you just book a day or date.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

Put my name in


----------



## AceCorns (Nov 8, 2010)

PETERGIBBENS said:


> In all due respect I can only presume you have not read the page or are you needlessly trying to taint this experience because rest assured this day takes place in a professional scientific company where health and safety are not only paramount but are kept to the absolute highest of standards. It goes without saying that all essential insurance is in place.
> The day starts with a thorough safety briefing and as clearly stated on the website everyone only works within their safety area and this is strictly monitored by us. No one handles anything that would be unsafe for them and no one handles anything they do not want to.
> I see that you are very new to venomous snake keeping, a fantastic rewarding hobby that many people never have the chance to experience. The venomous experience day we offer gives beginners as well as more experienced enthusiasts the chance to get up close and personal with one of the largest collections of venomous snakes in the UK. As anyone that has visited our premises will undoubtedly vouch for, it is a fantastic, enjoyable, educational and one off experience.
> I hope this answer clears up any doubts that sparked your previous comment.
> ...


 i just want to say i think its fantastic that people who like reptiles but dont get the chance to get near or handle its a brill idear il defo be getting a day nice work pete


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

A great number of people have already entered this competition and we have now hit the halfway point so anyone that is yet to enter you only have 7 days left before it closes and the winner is announced.

And while I'm here some animals I've yet to post up- Inverts, a group of animals we have a few hundred of in our venom room from DWA true spiders and scorpions to tarantulas and centipedes.























































Best of luck everyone,

Pete


----------



## Big Jamie (Mar 5, 2009)

PETERGIBBENS said:


> image
> 
> Pete


What species is this?


----------



## Arachnoking (May 21, 2005)

Looks like Xenesthis immanis to me? Collumbian lesser black


----------



## stu 666 (May 20, 2010)

would love too do this ,please put my name in the hat too or plse pm me on how too enter thx stu


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

Arachnoking said:


> Looks like Xenesthis immanis to me? QUOTE]
> Spot on :2thumb:


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

stu 666 said:


> would love too do this ,please put my name in the hat too or plse pm me on how too enter thx stu


 As it says at the start, simply send me a pm and that enters you.


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

Big Jamie said:


> What species is this?


Haha, Jurassic Park came into my mind when I read this.......Alan Grant : 'You bred raptors?!'


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

what a great day out: victory:

I've entered but even if I dont get picked I've found my Birthday present from the OH.

No scoprions though, she'd have a fit and die:whip:


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

my pms been sent :mf_dribble:
nowjust got to sit here with my fingers crossed till the comp ends :whistling2:


----------



## Jono_187 (Aug 24, 2009)

when is the draw?


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

Jono_187 said:


> when is the draw?


There's 1 day left to enter then the draw will be shortly after.


----------



## camo (Jul 17, 2010)

sent my entry 

and while im commenting this is a very generous prize you are offering.

Good luck to every body


----------



## Azz_87 (Jul 6, 2010)

Im sent too.

What a brilliant idea, even if I don't win I will probably still book.


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

Anyone that hasn't entered yet it's not too late, you still have 1 day left to pm me your name to be added into the competition draw! Last accepted entrees will be midnight Tuesday 8th February.
Best of luck to everyone,

Pete


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

thank god mintram is banned from this forum!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## MagicSqueak (Apr 9, 2010)

paulrimmer69 said:


> thank god mintram is banned from this forum!!!!!!!!!! lol


He's not 18 so couldn't enter anyway


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

MagicSqueak said:


> He's not 18 so couldn't enter anyway


wouldnt know under 18s still get served for **** and alcohol,,, many fake ids going around these days.

all in all to the op wish you luck in it, I wont be entering myself regretibly as it is far to away for me and i am currently skint with other things...

wish you all the best to who ever enters i bet its rewarding.


----------



## DrChino (Aug 23, 2010)

Good luck all! Fingers crossed for you all (especially me!)


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

paulrimmer69 said:


> thank god mintram is banned from this forum!!!!!!!!!! lol


 The reptile worlds most talked about keeper did try to enter...


----------



## struvas (Jan 22, 2009)

After watching this video, he clearly doesn't need any more handling experience!

YouTube - CB'09 Californian Kingsnake


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

struvas said:


> After watching this video, he clearly doesn't need any more handling experience!
> 
> YouTube - CB'09 Californian Kingsnake


The last thing we want to do is turn this thread into another appreciation thread for that douchebag but wtf. Joker.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

If im honest i would rather talk to him than some of the a:censor:holes on this forum. At least he aint a gobby BS spreading so and so who actually thinks he knows it all and cant keep his nose out of other peoples business.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> If im honest i would rather talk to him than some of the a:censor:holes on this forum. At least he aint a gobby BS spreading so and so who actually thinks he knows it all and cant keep his nose out of other peoples business.


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> If im honest i would rather talk to him than some of the a:censor:holes on this forum. At least he aint a gobby BS spreading so and so who actually thinks he knows it all and cant keep his nose out of other peoples business.


 
Someone must have really pissed you off, there are plenty of idiots on here and out in the real world you shouldn't let them get to you, but if they do just take satisfaction in the fact that they are in fact all keyboard warrior, who'd crap their pants if you ever called them out.

Anywhos good luck to everyone in the drawing tonight anyways, who ever wins it is going to be one lucky guy or gal.


----------



## Lovin (Sep 14, 2010)

abandonallhope said:


> Someone must have really pissed you off, there are plenty of idiots on here and out in the real world you shouldn't let them get to you, but if they do just take satisfaction in the fact that they are in fact all keyboard warrior, who'd crap their pants if you ever called them out.
> 
> Anywhos good luck to everyone in the drawing tonight anyways, who ever wins it is going to be one lucky guy or gal.


 
What time are they commencing the draw?


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

The competition is now over and the winner is....

*Arachnoking*

A huge congratulations to you and we look forward to seeing you soon.

To everyone that entered but didn't win commiserations and thank you for taking part. We had a huge response with over 100 entries and numerous kind messages from you all. Such a positive response was great to see so we have decided to extend our generosity by reducing the venomous experience day booking price for 1 week (up to and including Wednesday 16th February) by 20-30%.

For any bookings made in the next 7 days the prices will be as follows:
For 1 person £135 reduced to £95
For 2 people £100 reduced to £80 each
For 3 people £92 reduced to £70 each

Thanks again everyone and I hope to see some of you soon

Pete


----------



## DrChino (Aug 23, 2010)

Congratulations! 

Also wow thanks on the amazing discount!! I was planning to book in the next month or so but I may have to dig around for some money and book this week now!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

CONGRAGULATIONS:no1:


----------



## Amanda Wight (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations, im well jealous, would have loved to have done this, would have been well worth the journey from Scotland. Would have loved to have booked this week, but ive been buying too many snakes lol. Maybe later this year i can make a booking : victory:


----------



## Arachnoking (May 21, 2005)

Wow lol:gasp:

Didnt think id win this at all lol. I never win things like this:lol2:

Thanks again Pete and i shall speak to you over the weekend as discussed on the phone:no1:


Thanks very much


----------



## Jono_187 (Aug 24, 2009)

congrats mate,im jelous,lol,hope you have a cracking day and i know what i want my oh to get me for my b-day!lol


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

Congrats, I'm sure you'll have a great day.


----------



## DrChino (Aug 23, 2010)

*mega jealous*

Although I think I might actually be making a call this weekend! I told a mate of mine about it and he nearly wet himself with excitement!


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Many congrats Arachnoking hope you have a fab day. Don`t forget to take loads of piccies for us lot to be even more jealous of:lol2:


----------

